# problem with nss_ldap.conf



## highlandermax (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello,

I have problem with nss_ldap when compiling from ports. At the reboot my system blocks on 
	
	



```
Entropy harvesting: interupts ethernet point_to_point
```
 and after 5 minutes it boots normally, re-blocks on 
	
	



```
Creating and/or trimming log files
```
 for 5 minutes, and re-blocks on 
	
	



```
Starting sshd.
```
 for 3 minutes.

*W*hen *I* [cmd=]rm /usr/local/etc/nss_ldap.conf[/cmd] it boots properly

freebsd FreeBSD 9.0 i386 VM in ESXI 5.0 with open-vm-tools-nox11 and an e1000 virtual ethernet card.

Thanks,
Highlandermax


----------



## highlandermax (Mar 4, 2012)

*I* modified my /etc/nsswitch.conf:

from:

```
passwd:                 ldap files
group:                  ldap files
shadow:                 ldap files
sudoers:                ldap files
```

to

```
passwd:                 files ldap
group:                  files ldap
shadow:                 files ldap
sudoers:                files ldap
```

*N*ow it works.


----------



## highlandermax (Mar 9, 2012)

*An other problem*

Hello, my LDAP works fine with nss_ldap and pam_ldap but when I want to restart slapd or reboot the server slapd gets 5 minutes to start, this is normal?

*M*y slapd log:

`$ head -n 16 /var/log/ldaplog`

```
Mar  9 12:10:58 ldap1 slapd[1182]: @(#) $OpenLDAP: slapd 2.4.26 (Mar  5 2012 10:40:45) $ 
[email]root@bsdbase.home.lan:/var/ports/.amd[/email]_mnt/data01/host/mnt/Data/Ports/net/openldap24-
server/work/openldap-2.4.26/servers/slapd
Mar  9 12:10:58 ldap1 slapd[1182]: nss_ldap: reconnecting to LDAP server (sleeping 4 seconds)...
Mar  9 12:11:02 ldap1 slapd[1182]: nss_ldap: reconnecting to LDAP server (sleeping 8 seconds)...
Mar  9 12:11:10 ldap1 slapd[1182]: nss_ldap: reconnecting to LDAP server (sleeping 16 seconds)...
Mar  9 12:11:26 ldap1 slapd[1182]: nss_ldap: reconnecting to LDAP server (sleeping 32 seconds)...
Mar  9 12:11:58 ldap1 slapd[1182]: nss_ldap: reconnecting to LDAP server (sleeping 64 seconds)...
Mar  9 12:13:02 ldap1 slapd[1182]: nss_ldap: could not search LDAP server - Server is unavailable
Mar  9 12:13:02 ldap1 slapd[1182]: nss_ldap: reconnecting to LDAP server (sleeping 4 seconds)...
Mar  9 12:13:06 ldap1 slapd[1182]: nss_ldap: reconnecting to LDAP server (sleeping 8 seconds)...
Mar  9 12:13:14 ldap1 slapd[1182]: nss_ldap: reconnecting to LDAP server (sleeping 16 seconds)...
Mar  9 12:13:30 ldap1 slapd[1182]: nss_ldap: reconnecting to LDAP server (sleeping 32 seconds)...
Mar  9 12:14:02 ldap1 slapd[1182]: nss_ldap: reconnecting to LDAP server (sleeping 64 seconds)...
Mar  9 12:15:06 ldap1 slapd[1182]: nss_ldap: could not search LDAP server - Server is unavailable
Mar  9 12:15:06 ldap1 slapd[1187]: slapd starting
Mar  9 12:15:08 ldap1 slapd[1187]: conn=1000 fd=11 ACCEPT from IP=192.168.1.3:29774 (IP=0.0.0.0:389)
```

*A*nother question: can *I* change the root mail address? (bsdbase is my template vm, I've changed hostname in rc.conf but the mail doesn't change)

Thanks


----------

